# PC in der Tiefkühltruhe



## X-CosmicBlue (2. Juli 2008)

*PC in der Tiefkühltruhe*

Hat jemand schon mal probiert, einen PC in einer Tiefkühltruhe zu betreiben?
Ist ne Idee für eine Mod 

Aber was müßte man da beachten? 
Gerade was Leitungen rein/raus betrifft? Monitor, USB-Hub und Strom.
Und wie führt man die Kabel am günstigesten? Ein Stück aus der Wand schneiden, Kabel rein und die restliche Lücke mit Bauschaum wieder schließen? Oder lieber ein Stück aus der Gummiabdichtung der Lucke nehmen?

DVD-Laufwerk wird über den USB-Hub angeschlossen, ebenso wird eine USB-Soundkarte verwendet und Maus und Keybaord laufen natürlich auch über USB.
Ein/Aus erfolgt über eine Steckdosenleiste mit Schalter ("Power On after Power lost" im BIOS aktiviert).
Darf die Festplatte mit in die Truhe, oder sollte die lieber auch draußen bleiben?
Wäre für ein paar Ticks, Ratschläge und Ideen dankbar.

Eines haben wir schon ausprobiert: Die Luftfeuchtigkeit kondensiert hauptsächlich an Boden und Wänden der Truhe, es würde reichen, das MoBo etwas erhöht in die Truhe zu stellen. Abgesehen davon soll die dann ja nicht mehr so oft geöffnet werden. Auf Stufe 5 kühlt die Truhe bis auf minus 30°C runter und müßte dann gegen die natürlich immernoch aktive gekühlte (sprich mit einem Lüfter versehene) CPU und Grafikkarte gegenanarbeiten. Auf Grund des Volumens der Truhe schätzen wir, das sich die Temperatur um die 0°C einpendeln wird, bei Verwendung eines Pentium4 3,06 GHz und einer Geforce 7600 GS, zusammen mit 1GB DDR-333MHz RAM, auf einem MSI Motherbard dessen Bezeichnung ich gerade nicht näher kenne.

Ob und in wie weit man dann noch übertakten kann belibt fraglich, aber das soll auch nur erstmal ein erstes Testsystem sein, ob sowas überhaupt umsetzbar ist, oder ob dabei doch die Temperatur ins unermeßliche steigt oder die Truhe schlapp macht.


----------



## DanielX (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: PC in der Tiefkühltruhe*

Lustige Idee, hat ich auch schon mal, aber ich denke mal das eine Tiefkühltruhe nicht soviel Wärme pro Sekunde transportieren kann. 
Ne Kühltruhe ist zwar sehr Kalt, aber überleg mal wie lange die brauchen um erstmal kühl zu werden.
Ich denke mal am Ende ist es da drinnen heißer als wo anders.


----------



## Oliver (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: PC in der Tiefkühltruhe*

Viel Spaß bei dem Versuch. Einige Bauteile können gar keine Kälte vertragen und funktionieren ab einer gewissen Temperatur erst gar nicht mehr. Die Kabel würde ich durch die Dichtung im Deckel nach außen führen, da sich diese recht leicht ersetzen lässt. Bei einem Loch in der Seitenwand geht zu viel Kälte verloren.

Festplatte und Netzteil müssen außerhalb platziert werden. Insbesondere bei dem Netzteil wird es übel.

Ohne Isolation wird es auch hier nicht gehen. Die Bauteile auf dem Mainboard, in erster Linie Spannungswandler und CPU sowie die Grafikkarte werden sehr warm. Das Temperaturdelta zwischen Truhenluft und der Luft rund um die genannten Teile wird recht groß ausfallen, weshalb sich durch Kondensation bilden wird.

Sei auf jeden Fall darauf gefasst, den ein oder anderen Verlust bei dem Versuch zu erleiden.


----------



## CiSaR (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: PC in der Tiefkühltruhe*

hä wieso darf das nt nicht mit rein?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: PC in der Tiefkühltruhe*

Hm, okay, dann verbraten wir wohl doch mal als erstes meinen alten 486DX4 100 *g*


----------



## DanielX (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: PC in der Tiefkühltruhe*

Schätze mal das sich unter Kälte die Wiederstände ändern und du somit nen Kurzen bekommst oder zu wenig Leistung oder halt ähnliches.

Oli kann uns ja mal aufklären


----------



## Hyperhorn (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: PC in der Tiefkühltruhe*

Netzteile werden im Betrieb ziemlich warm. Fühlt nur mal die Luft, die bei eurem PC hinten rauskommt. Kondensation ist da wieder das Problem, zudem profitiert ein Netzteil ja nicht hinsichtlich OC von niedrigen Temperaturen. Da ist es besser eine zusätzliche Wärmequelle ausschließen zu können.


----------



## CiSaR (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: PC in der Tiefkühltruhe*

ja das klingt logisch


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: PC in der Tiefkühltruhe*

Da Festplatte und optisches Laufwerk nun eh schon draußen verweilen, kann man sich mit einem ebenfalls außerhalb befindlichen Netzteil die Steckdosenleiste mit Schaltersparen, da die Netzteile ja ebenfalls einen An/Aus-Schalter haben. Problem dürfte dann nur sein, das man ein Netzteil findet, dessen ATX-Stecker an einer so langen Strippe hängt, das man damit das MoBo im inneren erreicht...

Kurzer Hinweis noch:
Die Truhe hat ihre eigene Stromversorgung, das heißt sie läuft unabhängig vom PC.
Wahrscheinlich ist es schon ratsam sie einzuschhalten, bevor man den PC ein anschmeißt. Die Frage ist, ob man die Kondensation nicht verhindern oder zumindest reduzieren kann, wenn die Truhe schon so kalt ist, das sämtliche oder zumindest die meiste Luftfeuchtigkeit sich schon an Wänden und Boden niedergeschlagen hat?


----------



## Overlocked (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: PC in der Tiefkühltruhe*

Alternativ kannst du dir ja eine Styroporkiste besorgen, da drinnen Becher mit CO2 oder LN2 aufstellen und dann mal Benchen... und Trockenperlen verwenden


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: PC in der Tiefkühltruhe*

ich hoffe du brauchst die truhe nicht mehr 
nach dem, was ich gehört haben, vertragen zumindest ungemoddete kühlschränke eine dauernde wärmebelastung nicht sonderlich gut...
ich würde dir auch empfehlen, das netzteil ausserhalb aufzubauen;
das braucht ja normalerweise keine extra kühlung.
machst du da ein tagebuch draus ?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: PC in der Tiefkühltruhe*

Nee, die Truhe ist wegen Alter und Stromverbrauch ausgemustert. Die braucht keiner mehr.
Und wenn das losgeht, wird das natürlich in Wort und Bild festgehalten und hier veröffentlicht.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: PC in der Tiefkühltruhe*

super sache 
hau rein !


----------



## olsystems (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: PC in der Tiefkühltruhe*

Viel Spaß die Idee hatte ich auch schon aber das ging ganz gewaltig in die Hose grad wie du schon sagst die Truhe ist alt die brauchen eine ganze Weile um die Kälte zu erzeugen genauso die Abwärme die deine Komponenten erzeugen da wird die truhe auch nicht mit fertig!

Aber probiers selbst.....

LG
olsystems


----------



## |L1n3 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: PC in der Tiefkühltruhe*

kurz und knapp:
Lass es sein .. es bringt nichts und es wird nicht sonderlich gut klappen

Wenn überhaupt dann bau nen Chiller aus dem Kompressor oder leg der einfachkeit halber einfach den Radiator in die Kühltruhe (auch nicht sonderlich effektiv aber es geht ..)


----------



## Maggats (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: PC in der Tiefkühltruhe*

nehmt ihm nicht den mut, probieren geht über studieren

alleine schon wiel ich das tagebuch lesen will


----------



## Mojo (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: PC in der Tiefkühltruhe*

Ja^^
Wird bestimmt interessant.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: PC in der Tiefkühltruhe*

rein von der physik her kann sich kondenswasser nur an stellen niederschlagen, die kälter als die umgebungsluft sind - wenn du die luft runterkühlst (was in der kühltruhe nunmal der fall ist), bord&komponenten aber beheizt (was im betrieb nunmal der fall ist - und pcb leiten die wärme mehr als gut genug, um überall für einige grad über umgebung zu sorgen), sollte sich kondenswasser beherschen lassen.
probleme sehe ich nur an zwei stellen.
-beladen (oder auch späteres öffnen) der kühltruhe, erstes runterkühlen: es ist soviel feuchte luft in der truhe, dass ggf. kondensation frei im raum oder am deckel auftritt, weil warme und kalte luftschichten vermischt werden. (gerade beim wiederöffnen hast du auf ner kalten unteren schicht eine warme, feuchte)
-ausgeschalteter rechner: restfeuchte kann sich nach einiger zeit quasi überall niederschlagen.

würde also empfehlen, möglichst dicht über der hardware einen "regenschutz" anzubringen.
außerdem solltest du die truhe vorher möglichst komplett enteisen und ggf. die hardware nach unten isolieren (damit sie nichts direkt schmilzt), um von vorneherein möglichst trockene luft zu haben.


----------



## maGic (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: PC in der Tiefkühltruhe*

kann man trockenmittel in PC ins Kühltruhe  stellen

Die entzieht Luft´s Feuchtigkeit


----------

